# Gurbani Cured Scientist From Cancer, Interesting Story (VIDEO LINK)



## Neutral Singh (Jul 25, 2004)

When recitation of Gurbani cured me of deadly cancer, I experienced God.

If God is with me, who can be against me ?

Not even the deadliest disease of cancer can take my life away and that is exactly the divinely inspiring message of the truly miraculous story of my victorious battle against bone
cancer which was medically diagnosed to be multiple myloma.

It was the continuous recitation of Gurbani that not only cured me of bone cancer that had already destroyed most of my bones in my skeleton, but also shattered my will to live. The blessings of Guru Granth Sahib not only triggered and accelerated the processes of complete and total cure in my body, but the Guru also enabled me to experience God. This also inspired me to pursue Nam therapy to totally and permanently get rid of otherwise fatal bone cancer. 

Can Shabad-Kirtan and faithful recitation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib save me from fatal clutches of cancer?

Can such a miracle happen?

These were the posers that repeatedly crossed my mind and also dominated my dreams. Initially, I dismissed such ideas and being a science researcher with American educational background, I did not even believe in the existence of god. I have always been taught by my American scientists, teachers and professors that our life and the universe are governed by the irrefutable and irreversible laws of science and that God was nothing but a 'concept' or an illusion invented by timid and non-scientific minds. Hence, I have never been to any place of worship and also never prayed. But not anymore. 

It was April 27th 2002 when three different teams of oncologists and hematologists from Mumbai, Surat and Ahmedabad presented me with the unanimous medical investigation reports based on their repeatedly unanimous findings, they passed their judgment with one voice that my life is going to end in a few days as the deadly cancer called multiple myloma has ruined most of my bones that are functionally vital for my survival. On April 29th , I had completed three and half years of painful life as a terminally bed-ridden cancer patient. I was slowly dying of cancer. The bony structures of my right ear had been eaten away by bone cancer that gave me total deafness in my right ear. Repeated audio graphs done by several E.N.T. surgeons proved beyond doubt that the decibel loss was irreversible and so immense that Dr. A.B.R. Desai in Mumbai, who is reputed to be the final authority on E.N.T. ailments, told me that there was something very tragically wrong with the bones in my right year and after trying several treatments, Dr. Desai told me that he has no medicine for my ailment and that I will never be able to hear with my right ear. The reputed E.N.T. surgeon Dr. Farida Wadia of civil hospital was of the opinion that if the loss of hearing in the right year was not due to nerve deafness and was really a symptomatic manifestation of some un-diagnosed ailment then the hearing will return after that un-diagnosed ailment is cured. Is she blessed with 6th, 7th and 8th sense? I guess say so because that is exactly how the events ran their course.

Dr. Farida Wadia was also using her imagination like telescope in time and exactly predicting things which were yet to come. Later, it was Dr. Kiran Shah, the senior most reputed oncologist hematologist in Surat who himself performed bone marrow analysis and gave me the shocking news that I am not only suffering from bone cancer called multiple myloma but the cancer has already destroyed much my vital bones. As per his advise, electrophoresis of the blood and MRI - [ magnetic resonance imaging ] - of brain and skull as well as Citi Scan were also done at Mahavir General Hospital which confirmed beyond doubt that I am slowly but surely dying of bone cancer. I had been loosing appetite and had developed dislike for food. [anorexia nervosa] in between, I had also suffered from tumor on the right side of my head which gave me excruciating headache and giddiness. I lost orientation and would fall after walking for 30 seconds. As soon as cancer was diagnosed, I was immediately admitted to government civil hospital and six chemotherapy sessions were administered – one every 28th day. This further destroyed my appetite and all the hair on my head and body were gone. I suffered these agonies for more than three and half years when on April 27th 2002, three teams of doctors and oncologists advised me that I should prepare my will as I had only a few days left.

Now, this was the phase when the divine miracle began to take shape. It was Sardar Kesar Singh, the owner of reputed " Kwality Group of Hotels and Restaurants" in Surat and his son Sardar Manjeet Singh, who suggested to me that I should undertake a pilgrimage to the holy Golden Temple at Amritsar and offer Akhand Paath and Ardaas with complete faith and total devotion and pray before Sri Guru Granth Sahib to cure me of my cancer and bless me with good vibrant health and long life to remain in his service. I initially, took this suggestion very lightly and argued back that I do not understand Punjabi or Gurmukhi and would therefore, not follow any word of Sri Guru Granth Sahib and whatever brief knowledge of Sikhism and Sri Guru Granth Sahib I acquired was in April of 1999, when I wrote six researched articles on the 300 years of Khalsa celebrations published in the Indian press. But, Sardar Kesar Singh, who is also the president of Gurdwara at Udhana-Surat, convinced me that Sri Guru Granth Sahib's blessings are not restricted to those who speak or understand Punjabi or Gurmukhi. It is the faith and sincere devotion to the Guru which makes you worthy of his blessings.

I found Sardar Kesar Singh's advice very much inspiring. Moreover, my sister-in-law Miss Kunti, a staunch devotee of Sri Guru Granth Sahib and a faithful follower of principles of Sikhism since her childhood, was equally instrumental in motivating me to undertake this pilgrimage. she taught me the basic philosophy of Sikhism and brought me a copy of Sri Guru Granth Sahib in English. My mother-in-law Ms.Shanti Hotchand Khatri, have a separate room at their bungalows at Baroda where they offer prayers, Ardaas and listen to Shabad Kirtans every early morning. Their persuasion proved to be decisive. 

So we left by Golden Temple Mail express train which departed from Surat at around 1-15 a.m. on April 29th 2002. We were received by the staff of Golden Temple and particularly Sardar Diljeet Singh Bedi who is in charge of liaisons with press and the public. Myself being a leading journalist, foreign-educated researcher and U.S.A. trained science writer, was given a VIP treatment and given accommodation in room no. 16 of Sri Arjan Dev Niwas. Since I had only a few days to live according to my doctors, they quickly made preparations for Akhand Paath and Ardaas after I paid Rs 2100 as fees. My wife Kanta, my daughter Halley and my brother-in-law's daughter Puja also sat with me. I was permitted to photograph and tape-record entire Akhand Paath as well as Shabad Kirtans which I wanted to keep listening till I was to breath my last on my death - bed. 

But I was never to be lying on my death-bed because the moment the Granthi started reciting the Akhand Paath , I began to feel streams of energy entering and flowing thru my body. It rose majestically from the pages of Shri Guru Granth Sahib like a serene cool flame of light entering my body through my fingers. The excruciating pain which I had suffered while struggling to reach the Golden Temple also disappeared. After 48 hours, I got up on my own two feet and began to feel and enjoy such vibrant health that I almost ran with joy towards Sri Arjan Dev Niwas and quickly climbed the stairs to my room no. 16. My appetite returned. I first took bath and then visited Jaliyanwala Bagh and then went to the 'Hotel Cityheart' and for the first time in three and half years I enjoyed a variety of Punjabi and Chinese foods which I had missed like deserts miss the rains.

We returned to Surat on 18th May 2002 and on 25th May again bone marrow analysis and electrophoresis tests were done on my body. No cancer was detected. Hence, to obtain second medical opinion, the samples were sent to Mumbai and Ahmedabad and medical doctors there also confirmed that the bone cancer is gone. My oncologist at Ahemedabad Dr. Pankaj Shah was preparing for stem cells transplant on me which was to have cost me Rs. nine lakhs. The entire medical world was taken by surprise . All doctors agreed that this is, indeed, a miracle because there is no medicine in Allopathy that can cure deadly cancer within 48 hours and effect a 180 degree change. The latest electrophoresis : serum protein test done is dated April 7th 2003 at Abha Clinical Laboratory. The doctors have signed this medical test report with comments: " no myeloma band." 

I have preserved all the medical reports and x-rays done before and after the Akhand Paath and Ardaas at Golden Temple and they all tell the true story of my miraculous cure. Ever since this miracle, I am not only experiencing Guru's vibrations within me but also feel God's spiritual energy within me which inspires me and guides me in thought and deed, and vibrate in unison with him. I am joyfully back to " cheers and gears of life.", soulfully sharing my God-Given spiritual energy with those who love and faithfully listens to Guru Granth Sahib and enrich their mind, body and soul with divinely vibrant health. 

Now, I am enjoying the life of guru-inspired faith and taking Sri Guru Granth Sahib and God as my constant companion. It is the miracle and the divine magnetic spell of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, which I also realized through Nam therapy that has not only blessed me with healthy life but considering my greatly vibrant health, spiritual strength and new youthful looks and glamorous shining black hair, the same oncologists tell me that I am totally free of all kinds of diseases. I myself feel so close to the Guru that something tells me that I will live for 125 years and remain in Guru's service and bring true love, happiness and inspiration to all my friends. 

My life has taken a spiritual turn. I get sound sleep without any sleeping pills. Since 25th April 2002, I am no longer on any medicine. I read Nitnem and get sound sleep and get up early to read Paath and enjoy Shabad Kirtan on Punjabi TV channel. Guru's teachings have gone a long way in dispelling the darkness of ignorance. Guru has not only changed my destiny but made me a devotee with the faith that is not blind but enlightened.

So often, I see and meet Gurus in my dreams and they taught me a new healthy life-style to give happiness to others. I am never angry. I have no bad habits and always remain jovial. Now, my motto is: ' people enjoy the happiness they feel. but I enjoy the happiness I give. Guru's one of the teachings says : " Kirat Karani and Wand Chhakana." - meaning: earn the fruits of your hard work ‘Naam Japana’; and share your fruits with others with love. I believe in the sun even when it is not shining. I believe in love even when not feeling it. I believe in God even when he is silent. There is one God. God is truth. He is the creator of the universe and all beings. He is without fear and without hatred. He is the eternal being and the divine soul, birth less, self enlightened. He is enemy to none. Through grace of the Satguru he is met. Diseases and sins are destroyed by hearing the name of God says Guru Nanak. The Name, revealed to me by Guru's advice, is the breath of my life and the praise of the lord is my life's vocation. " Truth is great but greater than truth is truthful living." says Sri Guru Granth Sahib. The Khalsa belongs to [ the wondrous guru ] God; all victory of is the victory of [the Wondrous guru ] Wahe Gurujika Khalsa- Wahe Guruji ki Fateh.


Mr Vasu Bhardwaj
Journalist, Science Writer, Corporate Analyst
701-Chinmaya Apartment, Anand Mahal Road, Behind Bhulka
Bhavan, Adajan, Surat, Gujarat-395009 
Tel: 0261 – 2690033, 0261 - 224 00 99
Mobile: 09825113636
E-mail vasuamerica@yahoo.com

50021803 Gurbani Cured Cancer


----------



## Arvind (Jul 25, 2004)

What I understand is - the most important thing is a faith in something/someone - whether in medicines, humans, doctor, Guru and so on. Full faith (in Anything) causes positive changes in mental state, which further has got full potential to affect physical body.


----------



## etinder (Aug 6, 2004)

what comes to my mind is 

sarab rog ka aukhad naam


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Aug 14, 2004)

Sikhs aren't supposed to believe in miracles, miracles are for those who doubt God's endless possibilities.

I did have time to read your story, but what I want to say is:

Gurbani cannot cure you, God and his will, combine with you working off bad karma cured the person.

I could have cancer and do akhand path several times throughout a period, believe in it fully and worship God until my heart is content, this would provide great comfort, but you HAVE to accept his will. I wouldn't be surprised if this was propaganda.
Sikhism is about accepting God's will - devotion to him may cause him to decide not to give you cancer [or take it away], but if it doesn't and you still have cancer... then you need to accept it as his will and it is for the best...

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 14, 2004)

If Sikhi were based on miracles then the hot plate on which Guru Arjan Dev ji was made to sit would have remained cold.

With HIS bhana we swim or drown.

Peace & Love

Tejwant.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

*No Miracles In Sikhism !!*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

Yes there is NO PLACE at all for miracles in Gurmatt.
Gurmatt is all about HUKM and BHAANA.... the Sweet Will of GOD.

1. Sain Mian MIr a powerful Muslim Saint with incredible spiritual powers  BEGGED GURU ARJUN SAHIB JEE to just lift one finger and give me the opportunity to use my spiritual powers toSMASH the Walls of DELHI with LAHORE...GURU JI replied   " TERA BHANNA MEETHA LAGEH....Naam padarth nanak Mangeh...."

2. When Aurengzeb requested Guru Teg bahdur sahib Jee to SHOW him a miracle to escape death....GURU JI replied NO WAY.  There is NO place for miracles in Gurmatt. You are free to carry out whatever you wish to do.

3. There are sakhis which show how much Guru Ji were displeased when Sikhs performed miracles...ref: Bhai Attal rai Ji, the  son of Guur Hargobind Ji who woke up a dead friend of his in order to play with him. baba Ji had to die in place of the woken friend.  In another instance a sikh stopped a storm in order to bring Guru Amardass ji some food on time...GURU JI refused to eat such food which had resulted in DISOBEYING WAHEGURU and causing Nature to retreat from its work. Guur Ji rebuked the Sikh telling him do you know how many countless jeevs asked for the rain you stopped for your selfish act !!!

Instead of placing our trust in such miracles...  WE SIKHS MUST place our trust in the REAL LIFE "miracles" in our History shown by our Gurus and Sikhs....these are "miracles" of GURU ARJUN SAHIB JEE sitting on a sizzling hot plate in the height of summer, with burning hot  SAND being poured on his naked head...and GURU JI remaining CALM as a cucumber !!! ( while we sitting in our airconditrioned offices and cars and homes....GET worked up so fast... we curse the next driver who dares to be a bit slow at the traffic lights, or changes lanes a bit too quickly for us...or the servant who spills coffee accidentally on us at the dinner table...)...
OR picture the real life "miracle" of GURU TEG BAHADUR sahib jee sitting in Delhi ready for his neck to be severed fighting for the HUMAN RIGHTS of Religious Freedom of others ( guur ji didnt beleive in the janeau of the hindus but gave his life for the right of hindus to wear it )
OR picture Bhai Taru Singh having his scalp removed for refusing to cut his hair...or Bhai mani Singh telling the Jalaad to follow his orders and CUT him LIMB to LIMB...instead of doing a quick job...or the Five Year and Seven Year old   SAHIBZADA ZORAWAR SINGH / SAHIBZADA FATEH SINGH standing tall in the WALL being bricked up ALIVE for their FAITH...and REFUSING to SAVE thier lives by converting to Islam ( and living a life of luxury as muslim princes !!)

BEWARE of FALSE sakhis and Miracle stories....Black Crows becoming WHITE SWANS after bathing in the sarovar ( IN Nature no SPECIES can CHANGE to another species...crows will forever be crows !!...and come to think of it over a period of several hundred..maybe thousand years the sarovar was there many thousands of deer, cows, birds, monkeys, etc etc would have bathed and TURNED WHITE...PUNJAB should be full of such ODDITIES..BUT there are NONE !!! where did the descendats of the two white crows go to ??? did they become black once more ??  Once you apply logic the sakhis have no legs to stand on )  IF at one time a BLACK CROW became white just by dipping in the sarovar this should be the same today...just dip a black crow into the sarovar and see if it turns white !!! and if NOT why not ??)

GURBANI tells us :  the KAOOAA ( crow) that is our BLACK MANN becomes a WHITE HAANS ( PURE SOUL)...by "BATHING" in the SADH SANGAT ( Sarovar of Ramdass...the DASS of Raam the Akal purakh..the SANGAT )

GURU NANAK made the BLACK CROW known as SAJJAN THUGG into a WHITE HAANS known as BHAI SAJJAN JI through the power of GURBANI...not by dipping him into some water of a sarovar/or sprinkling him with amrit !!!

Dukh/SUKH come with our Human Body....if we are BORN we WILL DIE. NO POWER on EARTH can keep us alive forever...BUT GURBANI can Change our LIVES for the BETTER. IF you have CANCER...dont read gurbani in the hope of it "curing" you so that you can go on living FOREVER ( your BODY will DIE NO MATTER HOW MUCH GURBANI YOU READ)...BUT READ GURBANI to CURE your SOUL/MANN so that YOUR MANN will MERGE with AKAL PURAKH and so LIVE FOREVER in Akal purakh !!!  That is a REAL miracle.

False SANTS/BABASD/SADHS/ will pull you towards such FALSE PROMISES to make their own GOLAKS richer with your money and gifts.....and YOU will WASTE your time on EARTH doing useless things...when you could have used this time in VALUABLE TASK of saving your AATMA as Gurbani intended for you.  The choice is yours.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

Indeed !! Choice is ours... Thanks


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*



			
				Arvind said:
			
		

> What I understand is - the most important thing is a faith in something/someone - whether in medicines, humans, doctor, Guru and so on. Full faith (in Anything) causes positive changes in mental state, which further has got full potential to affect physical body.


 
100 % Right . 99 % of the disease are curable by  having faith , positive changes in mental state.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

Gurfateh

Divineseantive is correct here.

There are many ailments due to life style or state of mind.

Gurbani can bring that thing into positive way.

In fact if das is not worng(DrKhalsa can correct as he is a doctor) in most of the case scuinces is yet to undetand why cancer is cause.
\
Reason could be radiaton and ionisation of chemchals is cells or virous but why it happens is yet to be obtained but how it happens is that cells may refuse to die and may be spread in many parts of body(if they do not spread then it is tumour).

Perhaps by Gurbani humand brain can make antidotes to overcome cancerous cell.Das can only hypothicate.

In Panth Miracle is there if we read the Bani of Bhgat Namdev Ji and many of our missionaiers who did not have realisatoin of supernatural power may say that Panth bars miracles.

But with Miracles also there is scope of attaching it to humans and may be personal worshipping can come. 

And by falsehood some one can prove wrong as per Gurmat right with Miracle.Say senfding of food in jail does not make saying of reciver all corect.

So das thinks that Miracle can happen but not by anyone sles but Akal.If we see it they are by Akal.


----------



## waheguru123 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

i have met this person before when i went to india.


----------



## waheguru123 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

he told me everything that happened and it has changed my life


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

myrw bYdu gurU goivMdw (Guru as my Doctor)
(Translation from book of Prof Darshan Singh ji Khalsa)
*rogI kw pRB KMfhu rogu]duKIey kw imtwvhu pRB sogu]*
_O, Lord! Prey cure the disease of the sufferer and for the man in misery, prey heal his anguish!_
Our life is the combination of the body and our mind (soul). Guru Nanak Ji thought
that for certain definite reasons, our mind and our soul can turn sick and with
certain remedies, we can keep both of them healthy. Our good or bad thoughts
have an impact on our mind; similarly, time, place, what we wear and what we eat
have certain effects on our body. When certain bad thoughts like the germs of a
disease, penetrate into out mind, then, our mind gets sick. The diseases of the
mind are lust, anger, avarice, attachment, pride, falsehood, slander and jealousy,
etc.
If someone with bad thoughts and actions leads his life, being unmindful, then,
accordingly that egocentric keeping the bad company gets infected with diseases.
*{mnmuKu rogI hY sMswr*w; that egocentric always suffers from a disease, in the world}, or
*{rog ibAwpy krdy pwp; *doing worldly sins, one is stricken with sickness}.The bad
thoughts turn into vices and vices drastically effect the body and the disease
further takes a worst turn.
On the other hand, keeping a nice society, nice thoughts come into the mind. With
that, the germs of bad thinking vanish away, and, thus, the mind becomes healthy
again. Similarly, the weather, the place (un-cleanliness around where you live) or
the pollution, type of clothes you wear and what you eat, etc., have certain effects
on the body along with the vices generated by the sick mind, compound further
problems.
When clean environment and cleanliness is not available and the proper food and
clothes for the body are not provided and the discipline of life is out of control, then,
body becomes simply, sick. Just like, keeping a good society keeps the mind
healthy, similarly, taking the advice of a good doctor and taking his prescribed
medicine in accordance with his instructions and by keeping some discipline in life,
the body becomes healthy, again.
Guru Ji, is the greatest doctor of all and according to Bhai Gurdas Ji:
*{siqgur pUrw vYd hY pMjy rog AswD invwry};*
_Satguru Ji, is the perfect doctor and vanishes all the five chronic diseases._
Guru Ji wants to see the whole world healthy in both mind and body and when he
sees the world sick, then, first, to cure it, he finds its root cause.
*AhMkwru iqsnw rogu lgw ibrQw jnmu gvwvhy ] gurbwxI*
_The man has an ailment of egoistic pride and thus wasting away his life, for nothing._
*jY qin bwxI ivsir jwie ] ijau pkw rogI ivllwie ] gurbwxI*
_The one who forgets to follow the Guru’s advice and guidance, he wails like a chronic patient._
*imTw kir kY KwieAw bhu swdhu viDAw rogu ] gurbwxI
*_Being of a great taste and being so sweet, I ate food, thus, by overindulging my ailment increased;
and also vices being so sweet, I got entangled and with that my mind became awful sick.
_*hyq rog kw sgl sMswrw ] iqRibiD rog mih bDy ibkwrw ] 2 ]
rogy mrqw rogy jnmY ] rogy iPir iPir jonI BrmY ]
rog bMD rhnu rqI n pwvY ] ibnu siqgur rogu kqih n jwvY ] 3 ]
pwrbRhim ijsu kInI dieAw ] bwh pkiV roghu kiF lieAw ]
qUty bMDn swDsMgu pwieAw ] khu nwnk guir rogu imtwieAw ] gurbwxI
*_The whole world is caught in the disease of attachment. With three reasons ( teene tap, aadhi,
beaadhi and upadhi), the vices grow; the man dies with disease and is born with disease;
wandering in disease, he is re-incarnated again and again. Entangled in disease, he cannot stay
peaceful and without Guru’s Grace, his disease cannot be cured. To whom Guru showers His grace
and kindness, that person is then saved from all ailments; in the company of Saadh Sangat, the
worldly bonds are broken; says Nanak, then the Guru cures him of all the disease_s.
*myrw bYdu gurU goivMdw ] hir hir nwmu AauKDu muiK dyvY kwtY jm kI PMDw ] gurbwxI
*_Guru is my doctor; He gives me the medicine of reciting Thy name by which He breaks the web of
the Hell.
_Whereas Guru being the doctor, He finds the disease of the patient, along with that
He asks the patient to recite His name as part of the medicine. Then, the perfect
Guru, does not ask you to quit the worldly pleasures and comforts, but asks you to
use them with control and discipline.
Keeping the lust under control becomes a married life; keeping anger under
control, the person become a saint-soldier; keeping avarice (greed) control makes
the person work honestly for his living; attachment under control then takes the
shape of love; and pride under control becomes a self-respect.
Just like consuming, the clarified butter in controlled quantities makes the person
strong and healthy and by taking clarified butter or food in excessive quantities
makes the person sick. Similarly, controlling all kind of wayward desires of mind is
the key for healthy living.
*hir AauKDu sB Gt hY BweI ] gur pUry ibnu ibiD n bnweI ]
guir pUrY sMjmu kir dIAw ] nwnk qau iPir dUK n QIAw ] gurbwxI
*_Guru has provided the medicine of Thy name to every one, without Guru, none else can do this;
Guru advised us to keep everything under restrain; Says Nanak, then, all pains and sufferings shall
disappear.
_Therefore, Guru Ji, at first, makes the worldly doctor to understand his duties:
*vYdw vYdu suvYdu qU pihlW rogu pCwxu ] AYsw dwrU loiV lhu ijqu vM\Y rogw Gwix ]
ijqu dwrU rog auiTAih qin suKu vsY Awie ] rogu gvwieih Awpxw q nwnk vYdu sdwie ]
*_O, the doctor, you shall be wise enough to first find out the symptoms of the disease. Then you
prescribe the proper medicine that shall cure the disease. By that medicine, the ailment is cured
and the body of the patient feels healthy and the person feels comfortable again. When you also
cure yourself, says Nanak, then only, you can be called the doctor.

*rogu dwrU dovY buJY qw vYdu sujwxu
*When the doctor can find both the ailment and as well as its proper medicine to cure, then only, he
can be called a wise doctor.
O, doctor, with a great care, first perform the proper tests to analyze the disease
and then prescribe the proper medicine.
Guru Ji also advises the patient that according to the instructions of the doctor and
controlling the diet, the medicine should be taken to become healthy again. In
addition, always remember, the medicine taken in accordance with the instruction
and under the advice and control of the doctor shall be effective and shall only
make you healthy.
*pUCq hY bYd Kwq AOKiD nw sMjm sY ,kYsy imtY rog suK shij smweIAY ] BweI gurdws
*The doctor asks the patient, " O, patient, have you taken the medicine as prescribed and under my
instructions and control? If not, then, how your ailment can be cured and how can you be healthy
and happy again?"
Making both the patient and the doctor, understanding their respective duties and
responsibilities, Guru Ji, then, for the benefit for all the patients, prays to the God:
*rogI kw pRB KMfhu rogu ] duKIey kw imtwvhu pRB sogu ]
*O, Lord! Prey cure the disease of the sufferer and for the man in misery, prey heal his anguish!
Finally, Guru Nanak says the prayer, " O, Almighty God! Prey, cure all the diseases
of the worldly patients both of their body and mind and please, vanish all the
sorrows and pains of the sufferers!"
_


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

Gurfateh

Das would like to say that there is a scince called Tibb Ul Nadvi a sort of medication or Pathy started by Prophet Mohemud(PBUH).

If das is not mistaken then perhaps Fourth or fifth Master set up hospitals for leprors.

Seventh Master also had a good knowledge of medication and did cured moghul prince.

This is still alvie in Nirmalas or Nihungs etc.

But if we go by book of Jathedar Patna Sahib there are some type of Naam Abhyas(way to reicte name of Wahiguru) are givne which he claims can cure most of the desises.

das can thing that we must at least experiment with what could be said as Gurmat Pathy.

Without trying just discarding is not good either by Gurmat or by science.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

In fact if das is not worng(DrKhalsa can correct as he is a doctor) in most of the case scuinces is yet to undetand why cancer is cause.
\
Reason could be radiaton and ionisation of chemchals is cells or virous but why it happens 





> is yet to be obtained but how it happens is that cells may refuse to die and may be spread in many parts of body(if they do not spread then it is tumour).
> 
> Perhaps by Gurbani humand brain can make antidotes to overcome cancerous cell.Das can only hypothicate.


 
Quite right Vijaydeep  It is one of the main causes that cells refuse to die 
Actually cells are programmed to die and all information lies with cell to do so and this process ( Apoptosis )fails to activate sometime and leads to immortal cells  and addition to that unctrolled growth of cell groups that means that they dont behave in the manner they are expected but no body knows why??

As I Think of all this Situation ourbody itself is like Minni Model of this world itself with billions of cells just like humans and they are assingned their particular role by Akal Himself and their such a fine coordination in the work of all of them that you feel so amazed to see this that you cant think of anything else beside AKAL behind all this .

So in other words it is like majority of cells in our body realises the Hukam (order)  of AKAL and behave as they are meant to be and result is body remains healthy . Although their is breach of this order in our body at minimal levels and their are agin mechanisms in place to put it right but even when even these fail with will of AKAL it result in cancer 
in which some cells refuse to die at the proper time and some start multiplying in unorderly fashion on their own loosind forgeting the higher controls leads to ultimate CANCER

Thsi is very similar to world we live in it is too in state of cancer with humans behaving in unorderly fashion and doing what hey feel like forgeting the higher command can possiblly lead collapse of civilization just like cancer leads to death of body
AMg 464​ang 464​Page 464​​slok mÚ 1 ]​sulok mu 1 ​Shalok, First Mehl:​​BY ivic pvxu vhY sdvwau ]​bhai vich puvun vehai sudhuvaao ​In the Fear of God, the wind and breezes ever blow.​​BY ivic clih lK drIAwau ]​bhai vich chulehi lukh dhureeaao ​In the Fear of God, thousands of rivers flow.​​BY ivic Agin kFY vygwir ]​bhai vich agan kutai vaegaar ​In the Fear of God, fire is forced to labor.​​BY ivic DrqI dbI Bwir ]​bhai vich dhuruthee dhubee bhaar ​In the Fear of God, the earth is crushed under its burden.​​BY ivic ieMdu iPrY isr Bwir ]​bhai vich eindh firai sir bhaar ​In the Fear of God, the clouds move across the sky.​​BY ivic rwjw Drm duAwru ]​bhai vich raajaa dhurum dhuaar ​In the Fear of God, the Righteous Judge of Dharma stands at His Door.​​BY ivic sUrju BY ivic cMdu ]​bhai vich sooruj bhai vich chundh ​In the Fear of God, the sun shines, and in the Fear of God, the moon reflects.​​koh kroVI clq n AMqu ]​koh kurorree chuluth n anth ​They travel millions of miles, endlessly.​​BY ivic isD buD sur nwQ ]​bhai vich sidh budh sur naath ​In the Fear of God, the Siddhas exist, as do the Buddhas, the demi-gods and Yogis.​​BY ivic Awfwxy Awkws ]​bhai vich aaddaanae aakaas ​In the Fear of God, the Akaashic ethers are stretched across the sky.​​BY ivic joD mhwbl sUr ]​bhai vich jodh mehaabul soor ​In the Fear of God, the warriors and the most powerful heroes exist.​​BY ivic Awvih jwvih pUr ]​bhai vich aavehi jaavehi poor ​In the Fear of God, multitudes come and go.​​sgilAw Bau iliKAw isir lyKu ]​sugaliaa bho likhiaa sir laekh ​God has inscribed the Inscription of His Fear upon the heads of all.​​nwnk inrBau inrMkwru scu eyku ]1]​naanuk nirubho nirunkaar such eaek ​O Nanak, the Fearless Lord, the Formless Lord, the True Lord, is One. ||1||​​​ 
This is beautiful quote from ASAA DI VAAR  where guru ji tells us everything works under higher command and I amazed to see that Biomedical Science now agree with in the same language 
As all our body cells are pre programmed for their particular function



Well I deviated away from the main topic about the cure of diseases  and as mentioned by Vijaydeep about Miracles  .Miracles happen all the time for all those living in UK Might know this that recently there is case in all news papers about young man London being cured of AIDS !!!
(although they still are investigating how it happened)  so what I mean to say that Miracles can happen as AKAL wishes 

AND Humans can be logic but not  AKAL  

As logic is for humans and AKAL is beyond the logic  so I know it is painful and disturbing for very logical man to accept Miracles of AKAL



Any way I know many peoples in my hometown Amritsar who have met this man who was cured of Cancer


And at last I am thankful to Vijaydeep for making me think about all these things which filled me with amazement   about the vastness of AKAL !!!!

Jatinder Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Gurbani cured Cancer,  Interesting Story*

Dear Khalsa Ji
Gurbani Cures Cancer http://www.sikhnet.com/sikhnet/send.../NewsArchive/CD413569E8A0479187257154007C18A3 







Here is another poece of evidence for someone thinking of this as publicity stunt 


HERE IS THE LINK OF VEDIO OF THE SAME PESON ,TELLING HIS STORY ON CAMERA
REALLY INSPIRING


As a doctor myself it was really personnaly very inspiring to watch the vedio ,it really strenghtened my faith further and opened my heart further toward the divine infinity

http://media.waheguroo.com/KhalsaTV/True_Story_Of_Cancer_Patient_Vashu_Bhardwaj/True_Story_of_Cancer_Patient_Vasu_Bhardwaj.wmv





Jatinder Singh


----------



## Navdeep86 (May 6, 2006)

is there any more video links thanks


----------



## drkhalsa (May 7, 2006)

> is there any more video links thanks


 
Actually I didnt understand are you looking for the different source of same vedio or other sikh related vedios


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 8, 2006)

such diseases are the ones caused by STRESS etc...

Has anyone seen or heard a FOOT cut off by surgeon due to say Diabetes..RESTORED by GURBANI ?? NO Amount of "faith" will get  a foot to grow back...or one born armless/legless due to some birth defect to grow arms..legs...or a Downs syndrome person to become Einstein... NEVER happened and NEVER WILL. PERIOD. SHOW me just ONE such PROOF from any period in hsitory..any country...and i will beleive..

STRESS related "diseases" on the other hand are  really based on a sick "mann"..MIND..and Good therapy..listening to by a psaychoanalyst, good FRIOEND..PRIEST...Focussign on Gurbani/God/Jesus/Allah etc will have a good healing effect...SUKHMANI SAHIB has a dramatic effect on HEART RATE/BLOOD PRESSURE....I Experience this MYSELF...and can TEST it anytime...but I CANNOT make Sukhmani sahib grow back the foot that a friend had to have cut off due to diabetes...  Diseases like CANCER are also sometimes stress related..and thus gurbani can Cure them...JUST as easily as a PLACEBO ( sugar coated pill) can !! PLACEBO use is well documented..and PROVEN all over the world.

IF you have Diabetes..and your FOOT is turning GANGRENEOUS..RUSH to a Hospital....not a GURDWARA - you may just lose  a FOOT and not an entire LEG...or your LIFE !!!

Seventh Guru ji, Satgur Har rai Ji had a well stocked PHARMACY of Herbal Drugs to treat the SICK !!! Ask yourself??? Didnt Guru Ji HIMSELF have enough faith/Gurbani Powers ??? He surely HAD..but sometimes What is Caesars..give to Caesar...Rogs that afflict the BODY...should be dealt with through BODY..

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## kds1980 (May 8, 2006)

http://www.gurunanakhealing.com/srkan/fatal_disea1.htm

gyani ji what about these cases are they also stress related


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 8, 2006)

Gurfateh

In some amphibionas like Salamander,when some body part is broken it is regroun,In Gecko(lizard of house) only tails does this thing.

Later on it was tested that due to change in letro maginatic field in body it does regrow.Same was tested on fron m with some body part cut and em field altered.It also has part regrow but this was not succesfull in mammals(ref text biik of sixth class 1986 when das was studnet).

So if we understand Gurbani and by mercy of Akal we have our own EM  emergy patern getting more one with univerversal enrgy ,so we get mnay unprcendeted things.

As Sikh we may have mnay miracul;os power but do not have to tell other or others insted of developing it for themselves will start to rely on us and may start to worship us instead of God.It is making sin for ourself.So we must not propogate anyother power but power of God.


----------



## simpy (May 8, 2006)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> such diseases are the ones caused by STRESS etc...
> 
> Has anyone seen or heard a FOOT cut off by surgeon due to say Diabetes..RESTORED by GURBANI ?? NO Amount of "faith" will get a foot to grow back...or one born armless/legless due to some birth defect to grow arms..legs...or a Downs syndrome person to become Einstein... NEVER happened and NEVER WILL. PERIOD. SHOW me just ONE such PROOF from any period in hsitory..any country...and i will beleive..
> 
> ...


 
Respected Veer Jarnail Singh Gyani Ji,

You are right that arms/legs cannot be grown back. But with faith in Bani/Guru/God/ Naam Simran, the effect of the tragedy can be reduced to the minimal compared to otherwise. 


Both Dis-ease and Dis-ability are treatable if you have faith. In every religion there is a mention of the relationship of spirituality and health(physical as well as emotional).


----------



## drkhalsa (May 12, 2006)

Dear Khalsa Ji ,

with due to respect to Gyani Jarnail Singh ji  as you are quite senior to me and know better than me about such matter related to sikhi 
But this one needs a special attention 

The man was diagnosed to have Multiple Myeloma ( disease of plasma cells in Bone marrow) and to my best knowledge it has no cure what so ever even in UK and on my recent to New york where one of my friend is under Training  confirmed that even in their hospitals it very difficult to manage inspite of realy detection in these countries but still no cure is available .as per my knowledge the median survival is 3 years

Well I am quite busy now a days but I will myself look for related medical literature to find out about it further .

Interesting thing is that in this case he had an complete hearing loss in one ear and it was Irreversible type in medical terminology as his audiogram showed.And he was so weak due to myeloma that he cant even sit in bed ( In myeloma due to bone invasion bome become so weal due to loss of calcium that there could be spontaneous fracture in such patirnt without any external force)so he was lying on strecher with special permission from sgpc he has all the records of tissue diagnosis and blood repots and also record of Guru Ramdas Niwas at Golden temple 

And what happened in the moment of Miracle or Kirpa of Akal Purakh  that just in one moment his hearing came back in damaged ear  he felt so healthy that he literally ran down to his room in Guru Ramdas Niwas that very moment 

And the more interesting thing is that when all this happened his daughter who is also in traning ( MBBS) clicked the photo of his Ailing father and mother in presense of Guru Granth Sahib Ji Hazoori and the Miracle of light moning into his body was recorded on Camera film and they have that for record 


when he wasnarating his story Maskeen Ji was present on the Stage.


Anyway It was very uplifting to me and I consider it Gur Kirpa and nothing more and one of the way in which Akal Purakh changes life of People for Good.

Also I forgot one thing that the person in question is highly USA Qualified Scientist who has published two books on Planets .



Jatinder Singh


----------



## simpy (May 13, 2006)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Anyway It was very uplifting to me and I consider it Gur Kirpa and nothing more and one of the way in which Akal Purakh changes life of People for Good.


 
Respected Jatinder Singh Ji,

We never know when, where and how Guru's Kirpa showers upon us.


----------



## sehmbi (May 13, 2006)

Karamsar Punjabi School is holding a Raag Kirtan Durbar at Gurudwara Karamsar , Ilford, to celebrate the parkash of Guru Amardas Ji on the 27th of May 2006 from 6.00 pm to 12.00 midnite. Participants include Harkirat Singh of chakardar.com All are welcome. Further info: www.karamsar.co.uk , For directions : http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?client=public&search_result=&db=pc&cidr_client=none&lang=&keepicon=true&pc=IG11TW&advanced=&client=public&addr2=&quicksearch=IG1%2B1TW&addr3=&addr1=


----------



## drkhalsa (May 13, 2006)

Dear Surinder Kaur Cheema Ji,

I am so happy to learn about your story of Guru Kirpa !!
Really his ways are Infinite just like he is Infinite in itself

In last year only I have seen more than one person dying of Scleroderma in hospital and their is no cure for it aswell it is just  so beautiful thing that happened with you and your family

You made my day !! thanks for sharing 



Jatinder Singh


----------



## Amardeep (May 13, 2006)

is there any medical paper that has written about this? cnn, bbc or any other independent non-sikh website?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 14, 2006)

kds1980 said:
			
		

> http://www.gurunanakhealing.com/srkan/fatal_disea1.htm
> 
> gyani ji what about these cases are they also stress related


 
Veer Ji, Gurfateh.

From the face of it..NO/YES/MAYBE... I dont KNOW, as i havent seen any of them.

As i said BEFORE..the PLACEBO _ just a sugar coated PILL with absolutely NOTHING in it except SUGAR...CURES about 50% of Patients Tested. This si a DOCUMENTED SCIENTIFIC FACT testified to by all Drug manufacturers... Each NEW DRUG has to undergo such Trials by LAW.

So a Critical PATIENT can take a PLACEBO, the Actual DRUG, go to Sarab rog ka aukhad naam MISSION, PRAY with a Chrstian Evangelist, go to a VODOO Doctor... or go to a ordianry Hospital....he could be CURED...or DIE...its all in God's Hands...PERIOD.

Personally...I would follow this ...IF i am SICK....
1. Go to a DOCTOR...take his medicines..perform my DAILY PRAYERS...Ardass..and accept good health..or DEATH..as what HE ORDERED.  Anybody else is free to follow his/her own method...that is he can just sit at home and PRAY....or he can just go to hospital only..or he can do BOTH...whatever works is FINE..its the END that counts not the MEANS.

Jarnail Singh gYani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 15, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das thinks that Gyani Sahib Ji are talking about psychosemtic treatment but we have Gurmat beyond that also as Patanjali Yoga relies more on the same while Gurmat may make us one with universe and universal enrgy overtakes our limted energy.


----------

